# ARC alloy intake WANTED!



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for a complete ARC intake, to suit R32 GTR , with associated brackets and internal funnels. Must be in good condition. 
T.I.A

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

